
Top 5 Mitnick Tips for John McAfee & Some One-Liners - grecs
https://www.novainfosec.com/2012/11/18/top-5-mitnick-tips-for-john-mcafee-some-one-liners/
======
smoyer
The worst part of this story is that both sides will use the media for their
own purposes and we'll probably never know who's lying.

